# Columnaris?



## drpound2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Can anyone tell me about this disease? I think it might be killing off my tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There's a lot on the web. If it looks like fungus, esp. if it starts on the mouth and kills a fish in a day or two, it could be columnaris. Its bacterial. Its also sometimes known as "black molly disease". Very common within a few weeks of adding an un-quarrantined fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

White-lip disease is another nickname for it, and pretty descriptive. It will also wipe out your tank in very short order. It is difficult to eliminate.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I had that a few months back, wiped out 20 fish in 55 gallon, only thing left were 2 plecos and a featherfin catfish


----------

